# Mini Traditional Cut



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*File Name*: Mini Traditional Cut
*File Submitter*: Northerner
*File Submitted*: 26 Aug 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Frame measures 3" x 5" with a 1 1/2" fork gap.

Click here to download this file


----------

